# Was there a light on the belly of the Corsair F4U-4?



## Jyffe76 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi guys,

I found the following picture and I wonder if there was a some kind of light on the belly of the aircraft?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2018)

As memo serves you have already asked about that.

Corsair F4U-4 light/lamp on fuselage behind cockpit


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jyffe76 (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah, I asked the top tail light earlier but I haven't asked the bottom tail (belly) light earlier. So, there was a light also?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2018)

Don't the pics above show that clearly? I've pointed them with the red arrows.


----------



## Jyffe76 (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes  Thanks, I assume the colour of the 
light was clear?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2018)

Yep.. it looks like


----------



## P-39 Expert (Sep 12, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 508233
> 
> 
> View attachment 508234
> ...


Are those rockets coming loose upon landing in photo #2?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2018)

Yep ...it looks like.


----------

